# Some reviews on inpixio software ?



## billyfroy

Hi,
I would like to know if someone have already buy a Inpixio software and how did you find it ?
Does their software are really good, i don't know if I should buy it or not ...

Thanks


----------



## Ysarex

Not worth the $20.00. There are lots of free apps out there that are just as bad.

Joe


----------



## table1349

I think this version is worth the money.


----------



## jamescooper18

I am totally agree with this. First you should try this free version and then decide you will go for the paid one or not.


----------



## billyfroy

Hi all,

Thanks for answering  After looking quickly their website, I was more interest in photo clip, I don't think it's quite the same


----------



## bobsmith123456789

inpixio 8,9 =====

this is junkware, scamware, rip off ware

the cutout jumps position after save

it is swarmed with ads and purchases

with upgrade from 8 to 9 you lose functionality

you can't insert background in 9

moving a cutout to custom background is nonexistant in pix 9

it is very jerky trying to reposition cutout, better off to drag, resize into position. you shouldn't have to

you have to work across 3 platforms to get anything done

it seems like they want to sell you another $80 program for every single feature anything else just does already

the facebook site kicked me off for being honest about this junk program. they banned me.

this must be a spinoff of that weird "Photoscape" program. it seems the same. quirky, weird

but photoscape, the free download, actually ran and did what it said it would
after the learning curve you knew it would work every time
not inpixio
if i could find a way to get my money back i'd do it in a flaswh

this should go to the better business bureau and shut these scammers down!!

pick corel paint shop pro 9 and stick with that instead!!

DO NOT WASTE YOUR MONEY ON ANYTHING INPIXIO!!!!


----------



## O41OE

I couldn’t use the program, it would do none of the things advertised for me without purchasing more add ons. I cancelled the software and they would not refund my purchase. They responded to my paypal complaint with half truths but still refused a refund. My strongest reccomendation is to try a different photo editing software. InPixio continually bombard you with add on offers. You are better off purchasing Lightroom in the beginning.


----------

